# Deuteronomy 30 and the New Covenant



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's a passage I have never read as referencing the New Covenant:

30:1 "So it shall be when all of these things have come upon you, the blessing and the curse which I have set before you, and you call them to mind in all nations where the LORD your God has banished you, 2 and you return to the LORD your God and obey Him with all your heart and soul according to all that I command you today, you and your sons, 3 then the LORD your God will restore you from captivity, and have compassion on you, and [b:a5dd11ba7b]will gather you again from all the peoples where the LORD your God has scattered you. 4 "If your outcasts are at the ends of the earth, from there the LORD your God will gather you, and from there He will bring you back. 5 "The LORD your God will bring you into the land which your fathers possessed, and you shall possess it; and He will prosper you and multiply you more than your fathers. 6 "Moreover the LORD your [u:a5dd11ba7b]God will circumcise your heart and the heart of your descendants[/u:a5dd11ba7b], to love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul, so that you may live.[/b:a5dd11ba7b]

I've been seriously studying the issue of baptism and covenant theology for four years. This could be construed as a promise unto the children of those within the new covenant. Has anyone done any work in this passage as it regards the New Covenant?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 24, 2004)

You want to consider who is talking - that is important. Is it Jeremiah or God?

Then whether this passage fits into the decreetive will of God or will of precept. That too is [b:1a684eb011]very [/b:1a684eb011]important.

After considering those things, it will "fit" into a sound soterieology while at the same time into a presumptive regenerative outlook (some don't like that but I do not see how one can avoid it in passages like these).

Also, consider that it is a RESTORATION passage (there are many through the prophets that speak this way and in this OT genre).


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

[quote:6a0bf5ba49="webmaster"]You want to consider who is talking - that is important. Is it Jeremiah or God?[/quote:6a0bf5ba49]

Ummm... Jeremiah wasn't alive yet.  It is Deuteronomy 30.


----------



## VanVos (Aug 24, 2004)

I think when looking at verses Deut 30:2-3 we see that this, for Israel, was conditional . If Israel had truely repentent during their exile and fulfilled verse 2 they would have returned to the promised and inherited the blessings found in Deut 28, but Israel never truely did that, and continuly broke the covenant Jer 31:30-31, and missed these blessings i.e. the circumised heart upon their descendents. Also this covenant rested federally upon their king as of the days David see the Davidic Covenant 2 Sam 7:14-16 i.e. Their inheritance would depend upon the kings obedience more than their own. But again no king of Israel could do this Jer 22:28. 

When Christ the true king came to earth he had the exact same covenantal relationship with God as Israel Luke 22:29, Isa 9:6. Christ fulfilled it perfectly and we his descendents by faith are blessed Gal 3:6-14, 29 i.e. circumcised heart Rom 2:29. This is definitely a baptisic perspective so I do welcome any critiques from anyone who disagrees.

VanVos


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

Van:

It's good to see you on this board, too.  Allow me to ask questions, if you will?

Is this text speaking of the New Covenant?


----------



## VanVos (Aug 24, 2004)

[quote:ccdd98a745="Theological Books"]Van:

It's good to see you on this board, too.  Allow me to ask questions, if you will?

Is this text speaking of the New Covenant?[/quote:ccdd98a745]

Hi Theological books good to talk to you. You asked if the verses Deut 30:3-6 were refering to the New Covenant, in one sense yes, let me explain. These verses speak of the promise that the descendents of the one who fulfilled the Cov of Works would have their hearts circumcised. Since Christ is the only one who fulfilled this covenant, then only his descendents receive the blessing of circumcised heart, which is us through faith Gal 3:29. Therefore these verses are speaking of the Cov of Grace that was administrated after the advent of Christ as the New Covenant. Not that is wasn't administrated in the Old Testament to the elect of Israel, it was, just at that time it wast not yet to be refered to as the New Covenant. We have circumcised hearts based upon Christ obedience not by Israel's. 

Hope this helps VanVos


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 24, 2004)

[quote:cf1a7f5f35]Ummm... Jeremiah wasn't alive yet.  It is Deuteronomy 30.[/quote:cf1a7f5f35]

 So, was I distracted at lunchtime or what??? 

I was inundated with work today and tried to answer some things on the fly. I need to slow down a bit....  My fault.

I need to reboot.


----------



## Roldan (Aug 30, 2004)

[quote:ecea6972e5]These verses speak of the promise that the descendents of the one who fulfilled the Cov of Works would have their hearts circumcised. Since Christ is the only one who fulfilled this covenant, then only his descendents receive the blessing of circumcised heart, which is us through faith Gal 3:29. Therefore these verses are speaking of the Cov of Grace that was administrated after the advent of Christ as the New Covenant. Not that is wasn't administrated in the Old Testament to the elect of Israel, it was, just at that time it wast not yet to be refered to as the New Covenant. We have circumcised hearts based upon Christ obedience not by Israel's.[/quote:ecea6972e5] 


Aye guys. Van, if you don't mind me jumping in here and asking a question.

What is it that signifies that we are Christ's descendent and have been circumsised of the heart and part of the New Covenant?


----------



## VanVos (Aug 30, 2004)

[quote:6a51dd1dc2]

Aye guys. Van, if you don't mind me jumping in here and asking a question.

What is it that signifies that we are Christ's descendent and have been circumsised of the heart and part of the New Covenant?[/quote:6a51dd1dc2]


In my understanding Water Baptism (Col 2:11-12) signifies that we are Christ descendents. Circumcision in the flesh always points to a promise Rom 4:11, but Baptism always looks back to a fulfilled promise 1 Cor 12:13

VanVos


----------

